# 67 disc brake set up



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I need some help here.I have some people tell me that a disc set up from a 73 nova will fit on my 67 and others tell me it will not.I would like to make sure b-4 the guy gives it to me and I take my car apart.I was told all I would need to do was use the stearing arms from the drum set up.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a disc brake kit on the front of my 67 Tempest. It was advertised as a kit for a 69 Camaro. Fit perfect, All I needed were the original steering arms. Check out the following list :

Vehicle Applications

1964-1972 Buick Skylark
1967-1969 Chevrolet Camaro
1964-1972 Chevrolet Chevelle
1964-1972 Chevrolet El Camino
1964-1972 Chevrolet Malibu
1968-1974 Chevrolet Nova
1967-1972 Oldsmobile 442
1967-1972 Oldsmobile Cutlass
1967-1967 Pontiac Firebird
1968-1969 Pontiac Firebird
1964-1972 Pontiac GTO
1964-1972 Pontiac LeMans
1964-1970 Pontiac Tempest


----------

